# Ducane problem



## Jjh99 (Nov 25, 2017)

Brand new ducane 95% 2 stage variable speed ecm motor 85k btu. Shuts down after 3-5 min with 3 red flashes from led. Pressure switch, rollout switch, auxiliary limit switch open with inducer on. I check EVERYTHING pressure switch operates normally! Every thing is to spec flue pipe is pitched only 3 elbows with a 15' run and there are no blockages. I even tried a new thermostat. The inducer motor make a water hitting the fan noise tho, and when I take the inducer off it stops. I'm completely stumped and I need the problem fixed now!!! Thanks


----------



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

Check your condensate drain hoses and pvc pipe, make sure the rubber tubes are not kinked. It seems as if the inducer is unable to pull the needed negative pressure due to condensate water backing up and hitting the blades


----------

